# spider bite?



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Dre had been licking his foot the other day and I noticed it was kinda raw.. here is a pic I took on the 14th










I looked at it today and it hasn't gotten any better.. I try and keep dre from licking it but its tough... here is a pic I took just now










any ideas to keep him from licking it? what should I treat it with?.. I've cleaned it w/ alcohol and neosporin.. but dre smells and licks it off


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chili had something similar. The Dr said soak in Epsom salts and tri buffered aspirin or baby aspirin to reduce swelling. She healed in a few days.

If it's not better in a few days. Then probably should go to the vet.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I gotta agree with Mac on the vet thing if it's not any better. And it kinda does look like a spider bite, and the baby aspirin and epsoms salt. Good luck and keep us posted. Hugs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Soaking would be good and if you have one put a Elizabethan collar on her or get something called an Itch Stick. I love itch sticks they work great! They have meds in them to numb up the wound and have a bitter taste to keep them from licking it. I use mine all the time!! You can find them at some pets stores or get them online.
Petkin Itch Stick 1.5 oz


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll grab some epsom salt and see if i can find that itch stick, as it will be very useful around here.. Diesel likes to nibble his tail


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Well.. I've been cleaning it w/ alcohol and putting a big wad of neosporin on it.. then wrapping it w/ a paper towel and putting masking tape around that to keep him from licking... he usually ends up getting it off.. just noticed the original bite spot is healing up.. but the is another buldge next to it that has me concerned.. opinions?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems like its getting worse my man. It might be time to get him on some anti-biotics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like he got it infected from licking it. It could be a little abscess, I would put him on antibiotics and keep him from licking it. Time to go get an Elizabethan collar.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an e-collar .. he freezes up when I put it on him.. and he can't walk straight.. lol
what antibiotics should I put him on?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Go to the sticky thread "must have meds" and I would get the Cephalexin (fish flex) 500mg and put him on that for a week.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

gonna check CLS pets to see if they have Cephalexin in 500mg.. he's 60lbs so what should i give him per day


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you sure its a bite? That looks like a hole from a fox tail. If the fox tail is inside it can cause infection and cause it to abscess. Even if you don't have fox tails in your yard they can be brought over on peoples pants/shoes.

Just keep a heads up that if it doesn't get better it might not be a bite.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i do have foxtails.. 
after googling foxtail dog paw it looks pretty similar
what should i do? dont have the money for surgery


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can still soak it and try to get it to either dissolve or back out. If it swells and abscesses to bad a vet is the only option. If the hole heals shut you may have to open it. I had to cut one out of Stacks foot one time when I had no money for the vet. I made a small slice enough to get it out. See if you can get it to soak out first if you can't try to push it out. See what you can get to drain before you soak again.

The bullydoc on here may have a better solution if you PM him/her

Also still give the antibiotics Lisa suggested they will still help with the infection.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

just unwrapped it and it looks much better than last night.. it starts looking better then Dre gets the bandaging off and starts licking it and it gets bad again.. silly boy

just cleaned it up again w/ 91% alcohol, Dre isnt too happy about that.. lol, wadded up some antibiotic cream on it and wrapped it back up..


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

as long as i keep dre away from it, it gets better.. the original hole is healed shut pretty much.. the other red spot pictured is where dre licked it raw again.. its no longer red, its like an empty sac of loose skin there now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Then watch it and just make sure it keeps getting better and not worse. The fox tail may not still be in there and now it is just infected from when it was open.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i still plan on hitting up a fish store here to see if they have the Cephalexin(sp?) .. i feel bad putting on the e-collar because he hates it soo much.. literally wont budge, and when he does, he staggers to the left and runs into the wall.. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

poor guy, Mel hates the ecollar, and does a lot better on this kind collar to help him go through my little house and he can rest his head on it. Hoipe your boy gets better soon, feet issues stink!!

Kong Cloud Collar: x Large - Necks 18" and Up #ELX - Collars


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> gonna check CLS pets to see if they have Cephalexin in 500mg.. he's 60lbs so what should i give him per day


If you read the thread it will give the dosage,  I do not know them off hand. Good call Holly a foxtail could be the culprit.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

well.. u were right.. it was a foxtail .. I took the wrapping off to clean it and I saw some pus.. so I decided to give it a little squeeze to clean it out.. next thing I know a foxtail comes sliding out


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Glad to know it came out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cEElint said:


> well.. u were right.. it was a foxtail .. I took the wrapping off to clean it and I saw some pus.. so I decided to give it a little squeeze to clean it out.. next thing I know a foxtail comes sliding out


OMGosh!! I am so happy it came out! I would still do the antibiotics to help with the infection and next time I see something like that on the board I will think of foxtail as a possibility. Again good catch Holly!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i was so relieved when i saw it start coming out.. its like some just pushed it out.. it was weird


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You still have to use antibiotics as Lisa stated even though you got it out once the foxtail has passed beneath the skin antibiotics are needed to treat or prevent infection. Please start your dog on antibiotics right away.... Holly that was right on the money good catch.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh this is good news, I am glad it wasn't a spider bite. Hugs to you both


----------



## bojanwish (Jan 29, 2012)

It can be so dangerous i know because i suffered *black widow bite* on my vocation..
i was in texas at my uncles home and spider bites me.
In first time i didn't know that was spider bite. After few hours pain was horrible and i decided to go to explore on internet some about spider bites.

Informations and pictures was telling to me that was really spider bite. I called 911 and went to hospital a my vocation, can you imagine??!.
Doktor sad to me that black widow is so dangerous spider that can produce anputation, i was shocked!
That's my story people. I'm hoping i will help someone if read this and learn more about bites..
Sorry about mine bad english, i'm from bulgaria.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

That little hole looks like the fly lavar holes. Where they bite you and leave a lavar growing insode. Those dnt live in north america though lol


----------

